# What Got You Into Hog Hunting?



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey, I'm rather New here and New to hog hunting?  I was just wondering what got everyone interested in the wonderful hobby?  What type of equipment did you start out with?   I'm currently using my Deer rifles and I have a couple of ground blinds.  I've been mostly doing the stalking thing; getting use to the public land.


----------



## Son (Jun 9, 2021)

Hogs got me into hunting them, they began showing up everywhere I used to hunt in Fl. Went the catch dog thing for several years. Then decided to run and shoot em, that was more fun. Only thing wrong with those two methods is. It's gets the hog mad, worked up etc, and ruins many when it comes to good pork. Now, I opt to sit in a stand, and drop em with one shot below the ear. Even some boars are good to eat if dropped in their tracks. Also trap em, drop em with one shot before they get too excited. Bait em up, sit in a stand is the easiest method for folks my age. Sorry, didn't mean to HOG the thread.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 9, 2021)

Son said:


> Hogs got me into hunting them, they began showing up everywhere I used to hunt in Fl. Went the catch dog thing for several years. Then decided to run and shoot em, that was more fun. Only thing wrong with those two methods is. It's gets the hog mad, worked up etc, and ruins many when it comes to good pork. Now, I opt to sit in a stand, and drop em with one shot below the ear. Even some boars are good to eat if dropped in their tracks. Also trap em, drop em with one shot before they get too excited. Bait em up, sit in a stand is the easiest method for folks my age. Sorry, didn't mean to HOG the thread.



That's an awesome story.  I can't wait to see how others HOG the post lol.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jun 9, 2021)

I don’t really “Hunt” them per say. I trap all I can,then try to shoot the trap shy ones. They are a major nuisance & cost those of us with Hay fields/Pastures tens of thousands of $$$$ around here. They may not be here a month...then show up 30-40 at the time..


----------



## antharper (Jun 9, 2021)

It started for me when I started deer hunting at about age 8 , 40 years ago . The area I grew up and lived over half of my life on the Ocmulgee river has always had hogs and always will . I guess the first several I killed were by chance , sitting in a deer stand deer hunting. Since then I’ve hunted them any and all ways possible . And usually only go when I need a couple for the freezer. My favorite way to hunt them the past several years has been at night over a feeder watching my daughter do the shooting , and she don’t mind shooting ! Lost my lease and my new one doesn’t have any so I’ll be getting my wild pork from public land now I guess . Unless I can find someone complaining about all the damage they do to let me kill some ? These were all in one week just sitting a couple hrs after dark after deer hunting


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 10, 2021)

antharper said:


> It started for me when I started deer hunting at about age 8 , 40 years ago . The area I grew up and lived over half of my life on the Ocmulgee river has always had hogs and always will . I guess the first several I killed were by chance , sitting in a deer stand deer hunting. Since then I’ve hunted them any and all ways possible . And usually only go when I need a couple for the freezer. My favorite way to hunt them the past several years has been at night over a feeder watching my daughter do the shooting , and she don’t mind shooting ! Lost my lease and my new one doesn’t have any so I’ll be getting my wild pork from public land now I guess . Unless I can find someone complaining about all the damage they do to let me kill some ? These were all in one week just sitting a couple hrs after dark after deer hunting View attachment 1084719View attachment 1084720View attachment 1084721View attachment 1084722View attachment 1084723


Congratulations and looks like she puts the hurt on those bad boys.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 10, 2021)

Started dogging them in ‘81 and ran them till the doctor told me to quit in 2019. Went to gunning them then.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't know what got me into hunting pigs. I know a long time ago in the middle 1980's. me and a friend were scouting and as we approached a wet area with tall grass we heard snorting and grunting and something running. Scared us to death. I saw one from the stand around the same time but only for a second.
I* think Traditional Bowhunters may have got me started as they are a favorite animal. We found a place in North Florida that was bowhunting only, one long weekend a month for boars only. My friend and I each killed one with longbows and saw a good many pigs. We went back twice more before we started exploring Georgia WMA's and then finally found a place to hunt them in Georgia almost all year and I have been hard after them ever since. I have killed them with a big variety of weapons including several handguns which, to me ,make them so much fun to hunt!


----------



## baddave (Jun 10, 2021)

what got me was they finally started coming on my land 3yrs ago . acquired this land about 50 yrs ago . I have so few and so rarely I feel like I'm hunting Bigfoot . I have several bait places and i have installed driveway monitors to let me know when one comes in . I have 3 boars that come in sporadically . The driveway monitor wakes me up constantly with mostly deer . I want to be the 1st ever to shoot a wild boar while in pajamas


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 10, 2021)

I grew up in Washington DC so I never really got the opportunity to do much hunting as a kid. My dad grew up hunting but didn't stick with it after he went to college. I knew early on that I wanted to hunt but had to wait to start learning until after I got off on my own. I didn't kill my first deer until after I moved to Georgia and none of the leases I joined had hogs.

I killed my first hog a few years ago while I was deer hunting on a neighbor's property. I had a sow and about a dozen piglets come trotting by and I killed the sow with my .308 bolt gun. After that, I didn't have much of a regular opportunity to hunt hogs until 2 years ago.

My mother-in-law, who lives across the street from us, started seeing rooting in her side yard. Then we came out of the house one morning and found a very large sow dead in the road in front of our house where someone hit it during the night. I started trapping hogs last year but they got very wise to the trap quickly. I knew hogs were still in the area from trail cameras but they wouldn't go into the trap.

Then I borrowed a rifle with thermal scope from a friend. This changed my life because I had the opportunity to see what was moving around late at night. Because of my work schedule, I'm frequently up in the middle of the night anyways so it was a perfect chance to ease out and scan with the thermal. I was fortunate enough to be able to find a thermal scope and suppressor in my budget.

So now my hog hunting usually consists of waking up early in the morning, picking up my rifle and walking out to the neighbor's field to scan for hogs. It's convenient, close to home and helps my neighbors out in the process. I've killed several hogs over 250 lbs and it's become my hobby when deer season is out.


----------



## madsam (Jun 10, 2021)

Rooting up my yard and the farmers fields....


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 10, 2021)

madsam said:


> Rooting up my yard and the farmers fields....


Yep, hate them!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 10, 2021)

Son said it best....hogs got me into hunting them.  They are easy to hunt and easy to kill if you know what you're doing. And if you HAVE pigs.  I've taken a leak off the porch at night at deer camp and seen 7 or 8 of em standing 15 feet away and didn't care.  They make nice table fare and are pretty easy to dress out.  Sometimes they ruin a good deer or turkey hunt though.  I don't consider a pig a trophy game animal but that's just me.   Maybe a boar with big tusks is a trophy to some people.  I just say kill em all.  Coyotes too.


----------



## MattLemmon (Jun 11, 2021)

A big animal you can hunt year round and tastes good, simple as that.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jun 11, 2021)

Purely year round hunting.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 12, 2021)

30 years ago, someone asked me if I would like to try it.    Being a yankee who was new to the area, I accepted.


----------



## jhanie79 (Jun 13, 2021)

They started tearing up my lease. Killed my first back in October.  Killed #17 about a hour ago.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 13, 2021)

I always wanted to hunt them after reading about them in Sports Afield and Outdoor life. They called them "The poor mans Grizzly bear hunt". After I got out of the service and moved to the Carolinas it became a real possibility. Another buddy of mine from WV found a WMA about 2 hours from the house that had a low population of highly pressured hogs. Game on. I was hooked the first time I went. I grew up still hunting squirrels and I love slipping around in the woods finding sign and game. I found out quick that a hog is much smarter and can smell better than a deer. I love a challenge in the woods. The place we hunted was around 2700 acers and often had 20 plus trucks signed in, several people to a truck usually. Totally flat ground. I often worked a 12 hour night shift, drove straight to it and hunted for 2-3 hours, drove home and worked that night. It took me a little while to catch on that you couldn't hunt them like a deer, but I figured it out and I got pretty rough on them. The place we hunt is surrounded by clubs that feed deer and hogs, and one club runs dogs on both. You kill a hog in there you have some good luck or serious determination. We have walked up to 12 mile a day and never seen or kicked one up. Bowhunting them is my favorite, but you can see literally day to day how sensitive they are to pressure. I love it. I cant imagine living somewhere where there are several WMA places to hunt them. I sure wish I had gotten into the hog doggin game when I was a younger man and more limber, I'd be a hunting bum, probably have to marry an old rich gal and be her pool boy or something just to get by.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 23, 2021)

I shot my first hog in my uncles hunting club back in 1988 or so with a Remington 1100 and OO buck..they didn’t have many,so I didn’t shoot another for quite a few years..I started hunting public back in 1997 and they were fairly plentiful,so we would shoot them with .22 Lr during small game and our bows during archery..

I’ve shot them with compound,muzzleloader,recurve,long bow,xbow,slug,buckshot,turkey loads,pistol and several rifle calibers,and I just enjoyed being able to get some action and they tasted good to me.I never shot many big ones back then,mostly eaters..Eventually I started using them as my test subjects for various broadheads and bullets..and since I could hunt them pretty much year around I just took one when the opportunity presented itself..I also love the various colors.I was learning the properties and feeding the family..One summer I shot 33(that’s spot and stalk no bait or dogs on public)

At one time I had a pretty thorough sticky here on the forum but I don’t see it anymore..anyways pigs got pretty popular and a lot of guys figured out where I was going..population nearly got wiped out..I usually shoot half a dozen or so just because I still enjoy them..I have noticed in the last year a few wads of piglets so maybe they are trying to come back,but no where near as plentiful as the 90’s-well basically before the internet


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hunting hogs is a lot more challenging than hunting deer IMHO.  Thats why I hunt them. I just wish they would legalize hunting them with buckshot on WMA's. I would put double the amount of hogs on the ground if they would legalize that.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 26, 2021)

Growing up my parents never hunted, even though it seemed all my uncles on both sides did…….my mom did take me fishing. But lucky for me, A neighbor kid I went to high school with, lived  with his mom and step dad. He had guns and a pit/cur dog named spike……spike was a bad dude and a sweetheart all in one. My friend Clint took me with him and Spike, when he started driving and got his first truck…….it was a gold freshly painted ‘63 Chevy with 3 on the tree.  
  First time I went we walked for miles and nothing til on the way back. We heard spike barking  and Clint said “he’s got one!” We ran to him and in a small clearing, Spike was latched on a big ole boar. Clint raised the .22 lr he had and put one in the pigs forehead…..dropped that pig in its tracks! I hope I never forget that day as it had an enormous impact on my life. I have a phot of that pig in the back of the truck somewhere I need to find it.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 26, 2021)

Target rich environment.


----------



## dfurdennis (Jun 26, 2021)

Went on a spot and stalk hunt with some buddies on a wma during a small game hunt. A group was flushed and one big male came my direction. He got within 10 yards before I saw him and there I was with a 12 ga with some bird shot. Clearly I did not know what I was doing, but shot it pretty much point blank in the face and dropped him. First hog 165 pounder close range with a shot gun, been hooked ever since!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2021)

What got me-us started? Protecting our crops. When your folks are small acreage subsistence farmers, hogs can wipe you out in one growing season. You do what it takes to protect that.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 26, 2021)

When we were starting out on our property in OGL, I was doing a scouting walk. unarmed. Pre season.

the creekbed was dry.  near a hair pin bend, i jumped down in and started walking. Came around the turn and there were maybe a dozen hogs. 2’that looked like bigger females and the rest little piglets. 

saw deer, turkey, and some other things too.

on the first hunt, with muzzleloader they day before rifle opened, I was walking the edge of the swamp and had 2 or 3 100#’s. Didn’t shoot, not wanting to scare the deer for the opening morning.

a few weeks later, on the marsh edge, the first hog can out and I dropped it. Even liked it better than deer meat. I was hooked. My hunting partner at that time was hooked too.

and to cement things, the first time I got into a group of them and dropped several in a matter of seconds, that was the capstone. hooked ever since.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 30, 2021)

Long story. Here it goes.

While in the Air Force in 1988, a military buddy got excited and wanted to go kill a hog. Was going to book a hunt somewhere and I said, why pay? I have friends that run them with dogs and tie them up. Being from Missouri, he gave me the stank eye, called bull baloney, and said take me. I made the call and took him where we caught 2. A small one about 40-50lbs and a monster 270lber with huge cutters. He got it mounted. From that point on I was hooked. 

I got out of the AF in 1991 and started getting a few dogs of my own. Work took me to Atlanta in 95 and I didn’t make it back to middle Ga. until 2000. I promptly got me some dogs and wound up with some very good ones. 

My son was born in 2005 and trying to balance work, family life, and dogs became too much. I also got a little burned out on the dogging so I sold them and all of the gear. The problem was the farmers kept calling and many had become friends so I felt like I was letting them down. 

Rod Pinkston had just started JAGER PRO a couple of years earlier so I contacted him about night vision scopes. He was very helpful, sold me a bunch of equipment, and helped me get started with shooting hogs at night with new farmers as well as my old ones. 

I did that for about 10 years and before it ended I was running one of the JAGER traps also. 

Last year, 2020, at the end of February I gave it all up. At 51, I was getting too old to work all week then stay up all weekend shooting hogs. On top of that, my son went into high school and is very active in his ROTC Raiders which is a competition physical  fitness competition against other ROTC teams. 

I sold all of the gear except my trunk gun safe and now get to sleep all night on the weekends. Very seldom do I miss it. It was a fun ride that off and on lasted over 30 years. Maybe one day in the future…….


----------



## thumper523 (Jun 30, 2021)

My buddies and I would go on parent/child hunts to various WMA's and we went to River Bend outside of Dublin once and saw hogs. Came back in Feb during small game and after a few hit and misses we finally figured it out. I like the meat better than venison. Joined a club in Twiggs County and started wearing them out. I killed 2 hogs over 300 lbs.


----------



## shotgunpapa (Jun 30, 2021)

Needed food they are plenty so there we go.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 30, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> Long story. Here it goes.
> 
> While in the Air Force in 1988, a military buddy got excited and wanted to go kill a hog. Was going to book a hunt somewhere and I said, why pay? I have friends that run them with dogs and tie them up. Being from Missouri, he gave me the stank eye, called bull baloney, and said take me. I made the call and took him where we caught 2. A small one about 40-50lbs and a monster 270lber with huge cutters. He got it mounted. From that point on I was hooked.
> 
> ...



That's a very awesome story and thank you for your service.


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 1, 2021)

I walked outside the house one afternoon and caught a bunch of the bastids eatin' my pecans-in broad daylight! Then a cousin's husband got me into it hardcore a couple months later. Crawford county back then was flat 'eat up' with them! This was just about the time DNR began allowing them to be hunted over bait and using lights. But it seemed the more we killed the more they bred. It got so bad in the bottom below my house you could not walk around without stepping in pig poop! 
We tried the corral trick-it worked one time then the rest got wise to it. Tried smaller traps-caught a few once or twice then same result. I stupidly got down out of my stand one night and went walking down a trail. I don't know what I was thinking but when what seemed like a whole herd went running past about 20 feet behind me, I quickly thought different! Scared the bejeezus out of me! I then realized I needed something more than a bolt-action .308 and went out the next day and bought me an AR-10. 
Cuz's hubby had access to nearly 1000 acres of old farm and pasture land and we still whacked a couple most every night we tried. It then got to where you could not give one away and after I found that weird parasite in one, I quit eating them. Finally, we heard that a local commercial farmer got so fed up with his crops being destroyed he put out LOTS of poison and snares. Suddenly, within a couple weeks, all the hogs were gone. You might see one every so often but it was nothing like it had been. Things slowed way down and got boring. I got married and cuz's hubby took up drinking again and they split up. Dunno where either of them are now. I moved away, got old and my night vision is now gone. But I enjoyed the **** out of it and got some great memories from it. Don't wait if you wanna try it-you'll get old too if ya live long enough and then you'll wish you had.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 1, 2021)

snuffy smiff said:


> I walked outside the house one afternoon and caught a bunch of the bastids eatin' my pecans-in broad daylight! Then a cousin's husband got me into it hardcore a couple months later. Crawford county back then was flat 'eat up' with them! This was just about the time DNR began allowing them to be hunted over bait and using lights. But it seemed the more we killed the more they bred. It got so bad in the bottom below my house you could not walk around without stepping in pig poop!
> We tried the corral trick-it worked one time then the rest got wise to it. Tried smaller traps-caught a few once or twice then same result. I stupidly got down out of my stand one night and went walking down a trail. I don't know what I was thinking but when what seemed like a whole herd went running past about 20 feet behind me, I quickly thought different! Scared the bejeezus out of me! I then realized I needed something more than a bolt-action .308 and went out the next day and bought me an AR-10.
> Cuz's hubby had access to nearly 1000 acres of old farm and pasture land and we still whacked a couple most every night we tried. It then got to where you could not give one away and after I found that weird parasite in one, I quit eating them. Finally, we heard that a local commercial farmer got so fed up with his crops being destroyed he put out LOTS of poison and snares. Suddenly, within a couple weeks, all the hogs were gone. You might see one every so often but it was nothing like it had been. Things slowed way down and got boring. I got married and cuz's hubby took up drinking again and they split up. Dunno where either of them are now. I moved away, got old and my night vision is now gone. But I enjoyed the **** out of it and got some great memories from it. Don't wait if you wanna try it-you'll get old too if ya live long enough and then you'll wish you had.



I've been trying during the morning and evenings.  Hopefully I'll get one soon and didn't realize it was this difficult, on public federal land.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 1, 2021)

I try my darned best to kill every feral pig I see.
They ravage the ecosystem causing major damage to native animals a destroy untold $$$ in crops.
That's what got me into killing pigs.

Same for flatheads and striper, no mater how big or small I don't put them back. Eat the eating size, feed the small ones to the turtles. ?


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 2, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I've been trying during the morning and evenings. Hopefully I'll get one soon and didn't realize it was this difficult, on public federal land.



Being on public land they have most likely been shot at enough to go strictly nocturnal. You may have to invest in a thermal or night vision set up. 
Had I remained in central GA I would have gone that route but up here in the mountains I doubt I would use it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Heath (Jul 2, 2021)

snuffy smiff said:


> Being on public land they have most likely been shot at enough to go strictly nocturnal. You may have to invest in a thermal or night vision set up.
> Had I remained in central GA I would have gone that route but up here in the mountains I doubt I would use it enough to justify the cost.



Illegal to hunt hogs at night on Public land.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 6, 2021)

Heath said:


> Illegal to hunt hogs at night on Public land.


Is there even a season right now? I didn’t think you could hunt at all right now on public land.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 7, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Is there even a season right now? I didn’t think you could hunt at all right now on public land.



We're able to hunt during the day on Public Land, in Alabama.  Also, some federal property allows nighttime coon hunting with dogs.


----------



## snuffy smiff (Jul 7, 2021)

Last time I checked(which was back in '05-'06) the DNR had lifted most all regs on feral hogs. No closed season, able to hunt over bait and at night using 12 volt lights (which we stretched just a wee a bit) it was pretty much open season 24/7/365. Now, we were never on public land, so we were able to night hunt a fair amount. One of the perks of being somewhat related to half the residents in the county helped in having access. We'd pick out a spot, rig the lights, dig a hole, put some bait in, cover it up, then sit in the old school bus camper or a ground blind, or even on the front porch (pecan trees surrounded my house) and wait for the lights to come on. It usually didn't take long for several hungry hogs-and hogs is always hungry-to show up. Pick out the biggest one and whack it. It was hard to double up as they tended to get gun shy real quick but the younger ones were still kinda dumb. Same thing with white light so we went to red and the green. It all worked rather well. 
I really miss those days and nights...


----------



## Heath (Jul 7, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Is there even a season right now? I didn’t think you could hunt at all right now on public land.



You can’t,  there isn’t an open season for anything on public land during the months of June and July.  I’ve hog hunted all my life.  It’s amazing how many people there are that do not understand the law differences between public and private land.  At least once a month someone asks me if I’ve caught any hogs, I say “it’s closed”.  Then they inform me that there is no hog season.  I use to explain it to people but now I just go on about my business. More people talk about hunting than actually hunt more than a handful of days a year.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 7, 2021)

snuffy smiff said:


> Being on public land they have most likely been shot at enough to go strictly nocturnal. You may have to invest in a thermal or night vision set up.
> Had I remained in central GA I would have gone that route but up here in the mountains I doubt I would use it enough to justify the cost.



This is what I ended up having to do. Thermal scopes and suppressors are the ticket for killing hogs at night in middle Ga. Only problem is they aren't cheap.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jul 9, 2021)

Got into killing pigs after dealing with the damage on our property, for years we kept them to the east and north of us but since making it onto our land its been game on. we run them in rzrs with a guy in the back and passenger side on a AR platform gunning and a driver. its a pretty deadly combo, run them like cattle and get them moving and in a herd then start at the front and rear of the group working to the center. best we did last year was 36 on a group but it is a never ending battle


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jul 15, 2021)

My first hog hunt ever was on Ossabow Island! Hooked for life! Target rich environment the whole time there.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 15, 2021)

Awesome, that sounds like fun.


----------



## Gavi (Jul 18, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Hey, I'm rather New here and New to hog hunting?  I was just wondering what got everyone interested in the wonderful hobby?  What type of equipment did you start out with?   I'm currently using my Deer rifles and I have a couple of ground blinds.  I've been mostly doing the stalking thing; getting use to the public land.


 I enjoy spending time with my game dogs. Hogs provide joy for my game dog spending time with me.


----------



## 4570Hammer (Jul 19, 2021)

I got into hog hunting for a few reasons. The biggest is hunting at night when it is cooler. Hunting hogs is like dating my EX-wife, put on camo sit by myself in the dark waiting to hear her squeal face down in a pile of corn.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 19, 2021)

4570Hammer said:


> I got into hog hunting for a few reasons. The biggest is hunting at night when it is cooler. Hunting hogs is like dating my EX-wife, put on camo sit by myself in the dark waiting to hear her squeal face down in a pile of corn.



So are you using NVG or Thermal for those hunts?


----------



## 4570Hammer (Jul 19, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> So your are you using NVG or Thermal for those hunts?


Yes


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jul 21, 2021)

Lack of turkeys on my property and gives me something to do during the winter.
Spin feeder, deer rifle and layers of clothes.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 21, 2021)

piedmont1971 said:


> Lack of turkeys on my property and gives me something to do during the winter.
> Spin feeder, deer rifle and layers of clothes.


I enjoy Turkey hunting myself.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 21, 2021)

We don't always have hogs on our club but they will pass through and stay for a month or 2. 
When leavin the deer feeder out became legal durin deer season we left it out. The pig sounder found it and would eat from dusk till corn was gone. So we stayed till dusky dark one time after deer hunting and shot 1 right at dark, bout an 80ish pound sow. We brought it to the processor and had all breakfast sausage made. It was DELICIOUS!!
So that's how it started.
Now we been huntin em the same way but we use the motion sensor green lights that work great for us. We hunt them any time of year whenever we want one we just go start a bait under the green lights for a week or so. If they're around the area they'll fall for it every time. If the pigs aren't around we'll walk the club and look for sign or just wait a month or so till they come around.
Now we process them ourselves, usually keeping both boston butts for the smoker, we grind everything else and make breakfast links or keilbasas. They're very good!


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Jul 21, 2021)

THIS RIGHT HERE is what got me into hog hunting... my home is on the land I hunt, and finding new spots like this every time I cut lanes/fields made me eager to get at them (ESPECIALLY after paying for a box blade repair or two after hitting rooted spots).


Caught one of in the act and made her pay... actually turned out to be 9 killed with the one shot, making me all the more glad I took het out.


This has definitely been a contributing factor in my continued hunting of them. 



Shoot more on sight than I've trapped, but did have one decent night when I used a trap door pen to get 5 at one time... actually had a pull cord run from the pen door to my parked boat about 100 yards away that let me drop the door at the time of my choosing.


Few more shots of harvests...


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Jul 21, 2021)

Post script to my post above... I was IDIOTIC enough to want them on my place for the food value before the numbers shot up and rooting damage started.  

For those old enough to get the humor of the picture, this is how I've felt ever since they showed up!


----------



## dang (Jul 21, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> Growing up my parents never hunted, even though it seemed all my uncles on both sides did…….my mom did take me fishing. But lucky for me, A neighbor kid I went to high school with, lived  with his mom and step dad. He had guns and a pit/cur dog named spike……spike was a bad dude and a sweetheart all in one. My friend Clint took me with him and Spike, when he started driving and got his first truck…….it was a gold freshly painted ‘63 Chevy with 3 on the tree.
> First time I went we walked for miles and nothing til on the way back. We heard spike barking  and Clint said “he’s got one!” We ran to him and in a small clearing, Spike was latched on a big ole boar. Clint raised the .22 lr he had and put one in the pigs forehead…..dropped that pig in its tracks! I hope I never forget that day as it had an enormous impact on my life. I have a phot of that pig in the back of the truck somewhere I need to find it.


Post that up if you find it, that’s a great story!


----------



## dang (Jul 21, 2021)

I’ll never forget the first time I ran into them. Sitting on Georgia WMA during rifle season early November time frame and I had a sounder messing around down the mountain from me. I could hear them in the thicket rustling and a few low snorts. At first I thought it was a buck grunting and chasing around a doe. As they got closer i realized what it was and I remember being amazed at how loud they were just raising heck rooting up the mountain side. I just remember shaking and being fired up real bad with that adrenaline pump and trying to get steady….they move around a lot. Ended up flinging one and hit a limb…missed. I probably ran into them five or six more times on that place the rest of that season and ended up dropping a couple. First one I killed was about a week later that year, 15 yards from the ground. I heard em again and this time I climbed down and stalked in real close. Died in an absolute hole of a creek bottom and it took me and a buddy half the night to get it out. Those things still fire me up to this day and I hope I never lose that feeling.  Since then I’ve killed a few at night as well…it’s a whole different kind of experience hearing hogs squealing and fighting splashing around in a swamp in the dark.


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Aug 7, 2021)

I was hungry


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 20, 2021)

I started a few years ago to hold me over before and after deer hunting. Use a .22 mag mostly in small game, and centerfires when legal seasons allow, gonna be chasing them with a bow any day now once my wife and I finish recovering fully from Covid. They are great stalking practice, good eating, and just fun to hunt.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 20, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Hunting hogs is a lot more challenging than hunting deer IMHO.  Thats why I hunt them. I just wish they would legalize hunting them with buckshot on WMA's. I would put double the amount of hogs on the ground if they would legalize that.


Buckshot is legal on them during centerfire seasons.


----------



## eavega (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

I love hog hunting because of they are usually either spot or stalk, or stand hunting and you get to hear them before you see them.  When you hear that crack of a twig then the tell tale grunt,your heart jumps up and you are hooked.  i got to see my dad kill his first from several hundred yards away and seeing him get his first, it just pushed me that much harder.  night hunting walking in moonlight only and trying to fins them is always fun.


----------

